# Boxer in Progress



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

VERY nice...I have NO idea how to do that!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done. What wood did you use for the carving and the shaft?


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Easily recognizable as a boxer. Looks close to done to me, other than cleaning up a few cuts, and tufts of grain fiber.

Gonna paint it?

And what are the eyes?


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Very unique look, what materials?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Coming along well. The glass eyes look good.,Have you already fixed them?


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for all your comments, much appreciated.

In answer to questions askd

The wood is Lime ( Basswood )

The eyes are Glass and are fixed in

Still to do to finish - Nose detail, general clean up and sand, add coat detail ( hair ), paint and mount to shank (Sweet Chestnut)

and then final shank finish and protective sealer (Tru Oil).


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great looking dog!


----------

